# Wall Clocks - Lidl



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

These are bit snazzy ... (I don't work for Lidl's honest .. :biggrin: )

Just love shopping ...

[IMG alt="306904_42.jpg" data-ratio="75.07"]https://www.lidl.co.uk/catalog3media/uk/article/306904/gallery/preview/lg/306904_42.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="306904_49.jpg" data-ratio="75.07"]https://www.lidl.co.uk/catalog3media/uk/article/306904/gallery/preview/lg/306904_49.jpg[/IMG]

*
Auriol Alarm Clock1
*

£ *4.99*each



Precise quartz clock in 4 stylish designs


Can be used free standing or wall mounted


Snooze function and display lighting


Battery included


Size: Ø13.2cm


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

mmm I'm looking for a new clock for my shed! :thumbsup:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Nice idea. Just a quick re-dial, new minute and hour hands and a new bezel and it'll match my Amphibian


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sulie said:


> These are bit snazzy ...


 I like the blue one, but unfortunately I already bought a wall clock recently. Swiss Made from China. :laugh:


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dothey come with a strap i like big watches


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Graham60 said:


>


 They have missed off the "Rolax"!


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Graham60 said:


> I like the blue one, but unfortunately I already bought a wall clock recently. Swiss Made from China. :laugh:


 Does the bezel turn so I can time my oven chips :laugh:

Does it come in silver? I like it..


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Boots said:


> They have missed off the "Rolax"!


 Funny enough there were some little stiff plastic stickers came with the clock, god knows what they were meant for, lime green colour, stuck one on Fridge looked like a Rolex fridge magnet. :laugh:



Stuart2103 said:


> Does the bezel turn so I can time my oven chips :laugh:
> 
> Does it come in silver? I like it..


 No the bezel doesn't turn. :laugh:

Yeah comes in silver, there's quite a few different coloured dials and bezels and they also do a Daytona version. The second and minute hands aren't jerking movements just a nice smooth rotation every minute. Also a very quite clock no ticking sounds like some clocks.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

watchnut100 said:


> I like that how much was that? Any links to website?


 It's from ali express.

It was £71 when i bought it, but was a sale on then, it costs more now. Mine was the 34cm version.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Hot-Selling-Wall-Clock-Luxury-Design-Metal-Art-Watch-Clock-Relogio-De-Parede-Decorativo-Home/32725156109.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a024c4dJDZGsF

But there are others selling them on Ali Express, you just need to search and hold off till they reduce prices. here's some other shops on Ali selling them.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Design-Metal-Art-Watch-Clock-Relogio-De-Parede-Decorativo-Home-Decor-Wall-Clocks-with-Corresponding/32911974282.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.210.1d5dbcbbZUNwmY&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_9_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10192_10190_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10307_10820_10301_10821_10303_537_536_10902_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_35,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=4d0e5dd1-379a-4f35-bedd-b15316c1e6d7-26&algo_pvid=4d0e5dd1-379a-4f35-bedd-b15316c1e6d7&transAbTest=ae803_3

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Luxury-Metal-Watch-Shape-Round-Wall-Clocks-with-Silent-Mechanism/3667028_32910585235.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.5.6fa86e57y1jp3L


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

These are cool.

Bought this a few weeks ago on AliExpress, $2.65 shipped! Looks great on my desk at work, gets more compliments than all my watches in 20 years combined! It's cheap plastic, comes needing to be assembled, but is really easy, mostly put together, you just attach pedals, seat, kickstand and handle bars. Too me like 20 seconds. Lol


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> These are cool.
> 
> Bought this a few weeks ago on AliExpress, $2.65 shipped! Looks great on my desk at work, gets more compliments than all my watches in 20 years combined! It's cheap plastic, comes needing to be assembled, but is really easy, mostly put together, you just attach pedals, seat, kickstand and handle bars. Too me like 20 seconds. Lol


 I like that too. :thumbsup:

Ali Express is a great place for finding cheap, weird and wonderful stuff. :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> These are cool.
> 
> Bought this a few weeks ago on AliExpress, $2.65 shipped! Looks great on my desk at work, gets more compliments than all my watches in 20 years combined! It's cheap plastic, comes needing to be assembled, but is really easy, mostly put together, you just attach pedals, seat, kickstand and handle bars. Too me like 20 seconds. Lol


 the handle bars are upside down jay.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> the handle bars are upside down jay.


 I originally had them on the other way but it didn't quite look right to me. I like this better.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> I originally had them on the other way but it didn't quite look right to me. I like this better.


 Looks great and the bars, we all had them that way up in the late 70s round this neck of the woods.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got one of these in our kitchen...bought it about 4 years ago from Bentalls in Bracknell for about £15. It, too, has a smooth sweeping second hand and no ticking sound. They were available in several different colours. Made to resemble the famous 'Ice Watch', it even has a (non functioning) crown, and a luminous pip at 12. It's about 35cm in diameter.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've got one of these in our kitchen...bought it about 4 years ago from Bentalls in Bracknell for about £15. It, too, has a smooth sweeping second hand and no ticking sound. They were available in several different colours. Made to resemble the famous 'Ice Watch', it even has a (non functioning) crown, and a luminous pip at 12. It's about 35cm in diameter.


 That's a nice looking one, see some on e bay, one white but mostly only yellow available. Also see they did a small travel/alarm clock version.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Graham60 said:


> Ali Express is a great place for finding cheap, weird and wonderful stuff. :laugh:


 I've had a few good purchases from there. All hare been excellent quality. The Starking, some guitar machine heads and an air conditioning and combined heater matrix for the project car.

You have to put the effort into finding things though


----------

